
Is Artificial Intelligence Permanently Inscrutable? (2016) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/40/learning/is-artificial-intelligence-permanently-inscrutable
======
geophile
Maybe the issue is that intelligence itself is inscrutable?

When you are asked why you did something, and provide an explanation, is your
explanation accurate? Do you really have access to this information? Or did
you think, "I must have done X because of Y"?

What about a simpler question: "How did you do X"? When I answer this, I often
cannot provide an answer, and I have to redo X and observe what I'm doing.

